# Help i.d. some type of fruit?



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Can anyone help?


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Kumquat?


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy cow!!! That is what it seems.

It is about 15 inches tall, with quite a few fruit, just meandering in a seldom travelled part of my weedy driveway. ???

wow.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Umm, kumquat are citrus and have that citrus-type skin - kind of bumpy and thick. Also, the insides aren't right for kumquat. Sorry I have only negative information, as I don't know what you do have.
Kit


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

KIT.S said:


> Umm, kumquat are citrus and have that citrus-type skin - kind of bumpy and thick. Also, the insides aren't right for kumquat. Sorry I have only negative information, as I don't know what you do have.
> Kit


Ok. Now that I look back at the images, I got closer on one and see that the seed should look likea lemon, etc.

Mine look like tomatoes seed inside.

What in the world is it? :shrug:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Picture of the whole plant would help.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Solanum Pseudocapsicum - Jerusalem Cherry Flower Seeds

I think this is what you have...


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Oh shoot. Poison.

I was thinking Jerusalem Cherry but thought their leaves looked more "tomato-ey."

thank you!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Whatever they are, they're beautiful. Would look in a vase on a table. Or in a wreath for the front door.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I thought it looked a lot like a wild persimmon that isn't quite ripe yet. What does the fruit taste like, tart or sweet? Is it soft, or firm?


----------



## Liberty'sGirl (Jul 7, 2012)

Hope you're not trying to figure out what it is by tasting it! It looks like a type of bittersweet, not sure which one. The fruit could make you ill, although animals and birds depend on it.

Take it to the county extension, or someone who knows such things for sure.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think the leaves look anything like bittersweet, or at least none I've seen, and the fruit appears to be about 4 or 5 times the size of a bittersweet berry, and bittersweet berries are usually clustered at the ends of the twigs. 
Is this fruit on a tree, shrub, or vine?


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Looks like a persimmons to me


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

ornamental tomato plant, grow inside or out


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Persimmon seeds are pretty large...the seeds in the OP are smaller by far.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I just noticed the OP said the plant was only 15 inches tall. If that's the case, then I'd agree that it's an ornamental tomato. persimmon is about 30 times that!


----------

